# Where can one get 4" roll of adhesive sandpaper?



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

Where can one get 4" roll of adhesive sandpaper? I saw this on the Woodsmith tv show and cannot find it anywhere? Am I missing something here?


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not sure what you're going to use it for, but 3M-77 spray adhesive may be a good substitute.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Pick your grits.

Available here too.

And believe it or not another site.


----------



## dog_soldier (Aug 12, 2009)

might also try here http://www.drillspot.com/products/67189/Norton_662611-49824_Psa_Sand_Paper_Abrasive_Disc_Roll


----------

